# Hi everybody



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Howdy all,

It has been a while since I've been here. To make a long story short, I had some personal issues with too much work and too little rest and something had to suffer, so my smoking time suffered.

But now, things have balanced a bit for me so I hope to be able to enjoy a few more cigars and touch base with you all.

I missed the good times we had here.

So CeeGar, TonyB, Bull, Avitti, Tpharkman, Cigary, BPeglar, Paul, Habano, HerfandTurf and everyone else..........

How ya doin' fellas??!!

Hope everything has been good for you and yours.

Go Giants!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy Moly look what the cat dragged in. Great to see you back Arnie.
Glad to hear all is well for you.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Wasn't here your first time around, but glad you found a new balance and welcome back!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome back! Stay well rested, and smoke great cigars.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to see you again!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to see you Arnie ...


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Arnie. Welcome back.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome back!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice to meet ya and welcome back.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey ARNIE you still there bro?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome back ... nice to meet you ...


CT


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope you are enjoying some time off with some great SEEGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:

*"I bet there's rich folks eatin' in a fancy dining car
They're probably drinking coffee and smoking big cigars" - J.R. Cash*

Peace my brother!


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome to back to the party!


----------

